
Distributing points on sphere more effectively than canonical Fibonacci Lattice - atomlib
http://extremelearning.com.au/how-to-evenly-distribute-points-on-a-sphere-more-effectively-than-the-canonical-fibonacci-lattice/
======
extremelearning
Author here. Happy to try to answer any questions! ;)

